# need help



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

hi, i'm trying to reload some .243 shells, i'm new to all this and everything was going pretty good until i tried to get the bullet to crimp in the case. i have hornady dies, and a lee loader. when i screw the die down until it touches the case and then go 1/4 turn like the book says nothing happens. when i try to adjust according every time i bring the lever down it pushes the bullet down in the case, if i back the die out some it doesn't do anything. i've went through about 25 cases and still can't figure it out. any help would be most thankful.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

When you adjust your die down you need to adjust your bullet seater out to keep your OAL the same. It's a bit of trial and error without a micrometer seater.

Why are you crimping 243's? You shooting them out of an auto? If not, the crimp is not required. If you are using an auto the crimp is still probably not required. The only time I'd consider a crimp with a 243 would be using a TSX or Northfork bullet that has bands cut into the bullet thereby reducing the amount of surface area the neck has to grip, and even then I'd only consider the crimp in a semi-auto.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i guess i'm not trying to crimp them just get them tight enough, but i either get it so tight it mashes the case our not tight at all, and the bullet pulls in and out even after i work the lever. the piece inside the die hits the top of the bullet pushing it into the case, it barely has to touch it and it falls inside. i'm lost either i go to much or not enough and have yet to get a bullet to seat inside the case. and i'm shoting a bolt action.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Are they new cases? Have you sized them before trying to seat the bullets?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

No offense intended, but I think you had best back off and go purchase a good reloading manual. We can, and are happy to answer questions here, but if you are just starting to reload, go and get a good book that will spell out the basics for you. Check Amazon.com. Search 'reloading', and order up what looks to be a beginners manual. Reloading is not rocket science, but it's not a place to experiment, just to see what works. If you think about it, you're really making up little bombs that explode within a few inches of your nose. You want them to work juuuuust riiiiiiiight. Good luck, Burl


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

You are right Burly 1, it ain't rocket science. But why are you guys not telling him about the bullet seating adjustment?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Because I believe he needs to start at 'a', and then work his way through the alphabet. Better for a new reloader to have text and illustrations to start out right. Horsager told him how to adjust his die. If that didn't solve his problem, he needs to regroup. I honestly got the impression that he just decided to load some shells on instinct. That won't work. Burl


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Burly,
You are OH SO right about loading by instinct. I also remember how many rounds I had to break down and stary over on before I finally got the dies set up.
Kiz


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Besides reading everything I could find on reloading, what helped me the most was to go over to someone's home that I knew reloaded and sit and watch them, help them and ask alot of questions. Then when I felt I was set up at home and ready I had them come over and watch me and guide me through reloading a few. Hands on experience I feel was the best teacher for me. There must be some old coot in your community that would most likely enjoy sharing his experience and knowledge with you?


----------

